
Reflex: a new programming language for reactive programming by Facebook - heathermiller
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGkSHE15BSs
======
Blaisorblade0
Is there some website with some more info to read, for all those like me who
dislike videos? I already googled "reflex facebook programming language" and
found very little.

Quoting the talk abstract ([http://www.curry-on.org/2017/sessions/reflex-
reactive-progra...](http://www.curry-on.org/2017/sessions/reflex-reactive-
programming-at-facebook.html)):

> Reflex is a new programming language for reactive programming developed at
> Facebook. It has many interesting characteristics, mixing OO and functional
> programming, it allows rapid development of applications with “spreadsheet
> semantics.

EDIT: to clarify: that's literally all I found. (I dislike videos so much I
had missed that abstract is also on Youtube).

~~~
janvite6
I don't think you'll find more about Reflex. The language is still in the late
design stages, it has not yet been released. That video is probably the only
public information about Reflex, straight from its creator's lips.

